# Phrag. Peter Croezen



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2015)

Just as this flower was opening last Thursday, April 30, Peter Croezen the person, died. I waited until the flower was open before posting it and the accompanying news.

Peter was one of many friends I met through Slippertalk. He responded to a question I had about Phrag. kovachii, and we've communicated ever since. I met Peter in person once when he came to our society to talk about the circumstances surrounding of the discovery of Phrag. kovachii. We "talked" through email ever since, sharing internet gems and orchid stories. I'll miss him.

Phrag. Peter Croezen is pearcei x kovachii, and was created and named by his friend Alfredo Manrique of Peru.


----------



## TDT (May 3, 2015)

Wow, I love the pouch!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

That's the first I heard about Peter passing. Our condolences to the family.


----------



## abax (May 3, 2015)

What a perfect memorial for your friend. On my monitor,
that looks like a purple Phrag. WOW!


----------



## troy (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful cross!!!! Condolences to his family!!


----------



## Gilda (May 3, 2015)

Lovely Dot !


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2015)

Ah, many interesting memories of Peter. That's sad news, I did not think he was very old, was he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2015)

RIP Peter!!!!

A Beauty to remember him!!!!

Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2015)

Heather said:


> Ah, many interesting memories of Peter. That's sad news, I did not think he was very old, was he?


84.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2015)

abax said:


> What a perfect memorial for your friend. On my monitor,
> that looks like a purple Phrag. WOW!


kovachii is purple-magenta.


----------



## phrag guy (May 4, 2015)

Very nice,and very sad day for all those who new and loved Peter. He had a way of touching every ones heart.
He will be sadly missed by friends and his family,and the orchid world.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful phrag...


----------



## Wendy (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful flower Dot.
I haven't seen Peter for a few years but he was nothing but kind to me. It saddens me to hear of his passing. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear of his passing


----------



## Marco (May 4, 2015)

Purple..Awesome!


----------



## eaborne (May 4, 2015)

Very nice flower!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 4, 2015)

A fitting tribute to your friend.


----------



## 17andgrowing (May 6, 2015)

A great looking flower.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 9, 2015)

My condolences to his family. I remember him importing kovachii seedlings into Canada.

What a beautiful Phrag!


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2015)

My condoleances. 

Very beautiful phrag


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 10, 2015)

My sincerest condolences to Peter's family, friends and fellow orchid enthusiasts.

A fitting tribute.

Thanks your for sharing the plant and sad news.


----------



## Don I (Oct 25, 2016)

Peter was the reason my wife and I joined the Central Ontario Orchid Society. He was manning a promotion table at a nursery we frequented. I probably bought my second or pretty close to my second orchid from him. I think he thought since I was new it would be no great loss if I killed it. I still have it and it has never gotten any nicer. We were at his home a couple of times. The last time he had just started trying to grow orchid seeds. I knew he had died, but I had no idea until today that he was so involved. He was a very gentle and loving man.


----------



## JAB (Oct 26, 2016)

Rest in peace. 
Gorgeous flower.


----------



## Ray (Oct 26, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but it reminded me of meeting Peter for the first time.

I was doing a semi-hydro talk at SOOS, right about the time the MSU fertilizers were new. He was selling small jars (about 250 g, I guess) for $15 while I had 2 pound jars for $10.

He walked up to me, held out his hand to shake, then offered, "****. I'm not selling any of these today." Then a big grin covered his face, and we became friends on the spot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2016)

I must tell you that the day Peter died, I noticed the plant was turning yellow/brown. I tried very hard to save it, but it succumbed. I'm glad it gave me the flower to photograph to remember Peter by.


----------

